# Bersa



## J_N_Buddy (Jul 13, 2012)

I have the Bersa 380, 45, and 9mm and I love them all, true the Bersa is not the most expensive gun, but they all shoot pretty darn good for me.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

That's all that matters....they suit your needs and get the job done. What else could you ask for?


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

long as your happy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have owned a few Bersas in the past, and am still wondering why I don't own any now? One thing is for certain, not too many stores around here seem to carry them on a regular basis. Don't know why for sure.:smt076


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

Also have a few Bersas. 2 BT380s, 9UC and the 45UC. All have been exceptionally reliable and more accurate than me. With the reasonable cost, what is not to like.


----------

